# Converting fl oz to oz on a gram scale



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I have this scale. https://www.amazon.com/Weigh-Gram-Digital-Jewelry-Kitchen/dp/B06Y61YW7S/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=gram+scale&qid=1556028025&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

while very good for WG type of materials, how would I go about using that to measure for herbicides that call for "4 oz per 1000 sqft"


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

4 oz per 1k is a weight measurement. 1 oz is about 28.35g.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killmeh said:


> I have this scale. https://www.amazon.com/Weigh-Gram-Digital-Jewelry-Kitchen/dp/B06Y61YW7S/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=gram+scale&qid=1556028025&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1
> 
> while very good for WG type of materials, how would I go about using that to measure for herbicides that call for "4 oz per 1000 sqft"


Liquid concentrates are measured in fluid ounces (volume). For those products you will want to use something like a measuring cup or graduated pitcher.

That gram scale is great, but it should really only be used for measuring out small amounts of dry products (in ounces weight or grams).


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Killmeh I moved this over to the Equipment & Tools subforum.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's like measuring waist size in your pants versus weight. You can make a good guess with either, but it's best just to measure with the right tool for the job.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

First you need to find density. 
Analytically measure out 1ml of liquid and weigh it. . That will give you the density in g/ml.

Now you know that for every 1ml of product that equals X grams of product.

Now moving forward. 1floz is 29.57ml (for water)

For example. If 1ml of your product weighed 1.2g/ml you would proceed by: 
(29.57ml/oz)*(1.2g/ml)=35.484g/oz

Since the measurement as Ward stated is in volume, a graduated cylinder would best be suited for the application.

The only time I weigh is if the compound is a known concentration, or it is dry.

But, ignore all that nonsense above. 
The easiest viable option is tare the scale. Measure 4floz, place it on the balance, and bam. That's your weight for 4oz. 
Just multiply your weight by how ever many gallons you want to spray assuming it is 4oz/k and you can accurately weight out your liquid every time.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

AZChemist said:


> First you need to find density.
> Analytically measure out 1ml of liquid and weigh it. . That will give you the density in g/ml.
> 
> Now you know that for every 1ml of product that equals X grams of product.
> ...


Username checks out


----------



## djamelus (3 mo ago)

Oh, I'm really bad at conversions. Even in school, I was bad at this, so I didn't do all the work at once. I'm not good at conversions and rounding, so I use an online converter to know exactly the correct answer. That way, life is much easier, LOL. Very often in my work, I come across products that are weighed in Oz, but I need this number written in grams. That's why online, I convert ounces to grams, and that's it. It's a matter of a few seconds, so I recommend you do the same.


----------

